# Mandarin Playgroup or Classes in Sydney?



## Molly Lloyd (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi all, 

We (my husand, nearly 4 year old daughter and I ) will be relocating to Sydney in January 2010 after spending the last three years in Beijing. I'm interested in any recommendations or referrals to help me keep up my daughter's Chinese. Or, if there isn't something that already exists, perhaps forming a new playgroup for children who can speak Mandarin Chinese. We're still narrowing down places to live, etc.

Any thoughts? 

Thanks in advance for your input and consideration. 

Molly


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

You won't find specifically Mandarin playgroups but maybe playgroups with mandarin speaking helpers.

I've googled this website, have a look at St. Annes, they have mandarin speaking assistants.

http://www.migrantlink.org/ENewsletter/Resource-Supported Playgroups Regionwide - June 2009.pdf

If I can come up with anything else I'll add to this post.

Dolly


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You could consider living in Chinese immigrant areas. For example: Chatswood, Hurstville, Haymarket (probably Chatswood is the best of those 3). Then once you walk around there might be playgroups that have what you seek.


----------



## BrianT68 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Mandarin Playgroup in Syd*

Hi all, 

I'm a bit late to this thread. Found your discussion while looking for something else. 

We're a church with a large number of Chinese speaking members in Chatswood (St Paul's Anglican), and we run a Mandarin language playgroup on Wednesday during shool term. We also have other Mandarin (and Cantonese) language programs. 

Or you can contact me on [email and phone number removed by moderator] if I can be of any assistance.

Brian


----------



## BrianT68 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Mandarin school*

Hi Molly, 

We spoke a while ago about enrolling your child into a Mandarin school program. 

We are now looking at starting a Mandarin bilingual school in January 2012 in the Chatswood area. The school is called the Internal Chinese Christian School. 

Let me know if you are still interested and we can mail you out some information. 

Kind regards, 
Brian


----------



## Cbellle17 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Brian 

I saw your reply in this thread in re mandarin playgroup and am interested to know more about the international Chinese Christian school you mentioned. I briefly googled it and saw the website and was wondering if you offer full day mandarin playgroup for as young as 18 months old? My 1.5 yr old son currently attends day care but I don't feel he gets the education and learning program that I feel suitable for him in a common day care. Nevertheless I am still interested to know about the Chinese school for my son when he starts kindergarten one day. I live in Sydney city btw and will look moving up to north shore in short future.


----------



## Yukeelam (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi I am in a similar position to the last post. I am looking for a Cantonese speaking playgroup for my two year old son. I am British born Chinese and have lived in Australia for 8 years but I am really struggling to keep up with my Cantonese language. I really would like to teach my son Cantonese but he is not getting enough exposure to the language.

I was just wondering anyone knew of any Cantonese speaking playgroups in Sydney? I live in Redfern but I am willing to travel a little further afield if there is nothing near me.

Your assistance would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## karenpeterko (Jun 24, 2014)

*Kingsgrove PLaygroup*

Hi there,

I go to a bilingual Chinese/English playgroup in Kingsgrove if that's of any help.

It meets during school terms at 4 Morgan St, Kingsgrove (at South-West Chinese Christian Church).

Singing/storytime is in both Mandarin and English. Most mums or grandparents are Chinese and speak Mandarin. Some bring their children so they can learn some Chinese.

It's a great place to meet friends and not far from the Kingsgrove train station. Cost is $2 a week and you bring a piece of fruit along too.

You could also check Playgroup Australia's website - they list all the playgroups around Australia.


----------

